# Amplificador de Logitec x530



## deathlordcutt (May 20, 2015)

buenas, el dia de ayer me regalaron un subwoofer del sistema 5.1 de logitec x 530, me lo dieron porque yo necesitaba la bocina y al parecer el subwoofer ya no sonaba, pero cuando lo abro, veo que tenia el fusible quemado, y como este va soldado a la placa lo quite y le soldè un portafusible, y le puse su nuevo fusible. ahora, segun he visto en internet, el sistema se enciende con uno de los parlantes del sistema que se le conectaban, ya probé conectarlo con el nuevo fusible pero la bocina no hace ni ruido ni nada, medì voltaje y si le llega a los integrados, entonces mi duda es, se habrà dañado algo mas ? ( de ser asi tengo un conocido que repara estas cosas pero quiero estar seguro sino es algo sencillo de reparar) o siemplemente hay algo que pasé por alto, y si le llega voltaje me imagino que estaria "encendido" 

para aclarar, solo tengo la placa del subwoofer, usa 2 tda7377, me gustaria reparar la placa para conectarla a un bafle y a mi pc. 
que pruebas le puedo hacer?? 
gracias


----------



## Bleny (May 20, 2015)

No hace nada por que el parlante que te falta es el que tiene el botón de encendido y de volumen y donde estaban las entradas de audio, y los rca que tiene son las salidas de los parlantes, no le conectes otra cosa que no sean los parlantes que no son entradas, conector vga es donde tendrás de averiguar las entras y encendido


----------



## deathlordcutt (May 20, 2015)

gracias por responder ! la verdad me aclaraste una gran duda, almenos existe la posibilidad que aun funcione bien.

encontré una imagen de un vga y sus pines, pero es de otro modelo de logitech, la dejo adjunta. suponiendo que es igual, que pines deberia juntar para encenderlo, y de que pines puedo sacar las entradas? serian los 5 de arriba + algun tierra (las entradas) ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2015)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/reparacion-control-sonido-5-1-logitech-x-530-a-93201/

Y por las dudas :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/centro-control-pod-logitech-z-5500-averiado-28284/


----------



## deathlordcutt (May 20, 2015)

gracias DOSMETROS, ya habia visto el primer tema, pero estaba viendo mi placa y es diferente, no tiene cables solo le muy conector vga soldado. alli adjunto las imagenes


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2015)

Pero por ahí las descripciones de los cables del conector te sirvan !

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/reparacion-control-sonido-5-1-logitech-x-530-a-93201/

y

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/centro-control-pod-logitech-z-5500-averiado-28284/#post229882


----------



## deathlordcutt (May 20, 2015)

si si tenes razon, ahorita pruebo y comento, gracias


----------



## deathlordcutt (May 20, 2015)

bueno según el post, el encendido es entre el cable azul y blanco, ya probé pero la bocina no hace ni ruido, me podrias ayudar a ver cual podrian ser los cables de entrada segun ese post? asi le conecto una espiga y pruebo metiendole audio solo para estar seguro


----------

